# pvc rod rack for storage



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Is that the “ original carrot stick “ I see w a bait caster. Blasphemy


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Clever idea. But you need to take all those bait casting reels back to the store due to manufacturer's defect. The reel handles are mounted on the wrong side.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Zika said:


> Clever idea. But you need to take all those bait casting reels back to the store due to manufacturer's defect. The reel handles are mounted on the wrong side.


Agree. And the line is wound on wrong. Mine all look like Bozo's hair.


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

topnative2 said:


> View attachment 69748


don't worry about it top native most these som b thes cant spell ambriedextriouus lol


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

guys............ this came from family handyman magazine


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Saw the logo in the photo. Just some friendly ribbing from someone who never could understand switching hands after casting.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Dammit boy


----------

